# Compact Binoculars for carry



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I was kinda thinking. I would like a pair of Binoculars that are good enough to carry around. Does anybody have any recommendations something small but effective?


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got an 8x pair years ago from Sportsmans Guide that folds up into a pouch the size of a fat pack of cigarettes. I'd have to look to see what the brand name is. I usually take them when I go hunting because they are so small and easy to carry. They also work pretty good too and have a red ruby coating on the lens. They were not very expensive at the time, but I have seen recent examples of similiar small binoculars for sale. I like mine and would buy another pair if something ever happened to these, but they have held up well over the years.


----------



## Roadcat01 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a couple sets of the Simmons 8x21 that hold up pretty well, and are inexpensive to boot. Model SCL 1156. 12-15.00 online


----------

